# Rebaling barn size?



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Going to be building a barn for a rebaling system for rounds to squares Next fall. I plan to build it 100' long but not sure what width would be best. I am thinking 50' wide but not sure it's wide enough to load rounds with tractor from side. It will either have a t's, Alison or possibly a dewEze super slicer for rebaling with a home built teaser added on. In front of a NH 575 or bc5070. Will be adding a stationary bale bandit to the baler the following year. I plan to used the bandit in the field for alfalfa and stationary when rebaling orchard grass in the barn. To start I will be loading round bales with a kubota m110x which is a good sized tractor, but as the funds come along I will be loading with a skid steer. Will be loading semis from dock outside.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Go wider,10' wider adds a lot of sq ft for the cost.and if you will be turning inside the extra 10' will be nice.I went 60' wide now wish I would of went 80 for the extra space but that was a big jump in price because of the split rafters because of snow load here.You may want to look into 80' wide also.Find out the best bang for the buck.cost per sq ft.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd recommend laying it out on some graph paper to scale and measure a few turns outside moving bales to see what kind of approach you need. There are some guys locally that have laid out sawmills really well so they don't need much space and the product flow is really good. There are others that just put things wherever and it doesn't work as well.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Will it have sidewalls? If open maybe 50' would work, if closed 60'. I did some of this in the past and I would want a feed bunk along one side and concrete floor right to the bunk. At the end of the day all the waste gets pushed right to the beef. It would save a lot of clean up time.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

May I ask a question? You might have covered this in another post somewhere. You have the small baler. You will have the bale bandit. Why do the rebaling from round to square? Why not bale square in the field then just use the building to store it?


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Side walls will be closed. When the wind get to blowing here rain can go sideway along ways into the barn. I have a 3 sided 28' deep barn and have seen the inside back wall wet when it rains and blows. Only use that barn for equipment.

Teslan for me it all boils down to being able to get the most amount of hay out of the field in the quickest time with the least amount of manual labor and break downs. I can get a whole lost more hay in the barn with rounds in a shorter period of time with usually less break down.

I do this mainly because of our weather, then in the winter I can bale in the barn whenever I need to fill orders. If something happens to break down in the barn ie bale bandit or baler. Nothing going to get wet while I have to order the parts. 
Like I said I will be using the bandit in the field when doing alfalfa, just going to be rebaling grass hay and orchard grass.


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm also planning on doing a clear span I- beam building more like a traditional warehouse than barn


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

After doing some rebaling in a barn now i can honestly say nothing will be to big. We are in a 60x100 and it needs to be twice that size ti be comfortable and roomy.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Nate,
So you bring RBs in warehouse and rebate into small squares. That's something I always fantasized doing because it would almost triple profits for me and takes a lot of the weather issues out of the hay farming process. 
How do you get the bales unrolled and how are they stuffed into small square baler without costly machinery? Is it a matter of just hand feeding it into a small square baler?

Also, how's the 6.4L working out?


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> Nate,
> So you bring RBs in warehouse and rebate into small squares. That's something I always fantasized doing because it would almost triple profits for me and takes a lot of the weather issues out of the hay farming process.
> How do you get the bales unrolled and how are they stuffed into small square baler without costly machinery? Is it a matter of just hand feeding it into a small square baler?
> 
> Also, how's the 6.4L working out?


Rebaling is something I have been looking at and was planning on doing, but after talk to my current customers and prospective customers rebaling seem to be out of the picture now do to the fact that the hay doesn't come apart in flakes as well compared to baling hay in the field, so I am going to be investing in a bale bandit. If some day I out grow the bandit I may look at a steffen 3600 rebaling system. But it to I'm afraid would have its own draw backs. I've heard a lot of people say they don't like the compressed bales it makes.

My 6.4 knock on wood has been doing just fine! I've put 6000 miles on it now hauling hay. Really like the stopping power and load stability it has. Not a fan of the 488 rear end though but it is what it is. Next truck will be another dodge thing since they can pull 30,200 with a 4:10 rear end, also will be going to a semi eventually as well, but that two three years down the road. Hoping to get up to 45,000-50,000 bales in the next 3 years so a semi will be a must.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Nate926 said:


> Rebaling is something I have been looking at and was planning on doing, but after talk to my current customers and prospective customers rebaling seem to be out of the picture now do to the fact that the hay doesn't come apart in flakes as well compared to baling hay in the field, so I am going to be investing in a bale bandit. If some day I out grow the bandit I may look at a steffen 3600 rebaling system. But it to I'm afraid would have its own draw backs. I've heard a lot of people say they don't like the compressed bales it makes.
> 
> My 6.4 knock on wood has been doing just fine! I've put 6000 miles on it now hauling hay. Really like the stopping power and load stability it has. Not a fan of the 488 rear end though but it is what it is. Next truck will be another dodge thing since they can pull 30,200 with a 4:10 rear end, also will be going to a semi eventually as well, but that two three years down the road. Hoping to get up to 45,000-50,000 bales in the next 3 years so a semi will be a must.


Let me know if you become disinterested in her. I'm comfortable with 6.4's and 4.88's in them. Still havent bought a 2nd truck and I liked yours.

Loud & clear on the Dodges/4.10's. I love a 4.10 out on the highway, but most my trips are short, so 4.30's or 4.88's suit me OK.

I will only make 1,000-1,200 RB's this season, but only 400 RB will be anything you'd put into small balesthe equivalent of about 8,000 small squares. Still, I'd love to have that many and sell for 6-7.50/bale all winter.


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

JD 3430 will do! I love the truck like I said just don't love the rear end. I'd say will be a couple years and probably have around 140,000 miles on it when I do sell it. But I'll let you know for sure


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Have you looked into the Tubeline/hustler unrollers? They make various units that tease and fluff the hay that can be picked up for about $10k. I'm considering going this direction because I have a market for small squares of oats and bermuda but no manpower or weather conditions to make it happen outside the barn.


----------

